# Delete.



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## esah

Ugh, sorry your doctor is so unhelpful. I had one last month. The whole procedure took 45 minutes or so, but the part where they are actually putting stuff in you is pretty short and for me the intense pain was only about 5 minutes or less. The nurse helped me breathe through it and it was ok. Afterwards I was totally fine - could have gone to work or whatever. You do have to move around a bit with the catheter in you (not the speculum) so they can get various views of the tubes. They recommended taking 800 mg ibuprofen (4 advil) 1 hour prior to my test.


----------



## readyformore

I've had 2. One last week and one 11 years ago.

The doc puts in the speculum and then inserts the tube through your cervix. Once the tube is placed the speculum comes out and you can stretch your legs, but the tube stays placed to administer the dye. 

They inject the dye and look on a screen to see if it's spilling out of the fallopian tube properly. Once I had to move side to side and another time I didn't. Once it hurt terribly and the other time it didn't hurt at all. Not sure what the difference was. 

The actually procedure took about 5 minutes. It takes the most time to get changed, wait for the doc, have doc arrange supplies, etc. 

Take a pad to wear home and take 800mg of motrin 1 hour prior to the procedure. 

Even if it is uncomfortable, you should be able to drive yourself there and back without issue.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## vkj73

i had an attempted one may 2009, then a successful one june 2009.
the discomfort i felt was totally worth it, as i believe it helped clear the 
path to conceiving our dd. the doctor mentioned prior to the procedure, 
that women often get pg just months after since it tends to clear the way.

good luck! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Kismet for posting this...just wanted to say this information has been quite helpful! I go this Friday for my HSG! xoxo


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## hmommy219

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Kismet for posting this...just wanted to say this information has been quite helpful! I go this Friday for my HSG! xoxo

Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making! 

Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

hmommy219 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kismet for posting this...just wanted to say this information has been quite helpful! I go this Friday for my HSG! xoxo
> 
> Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Out of curiosity did the force of the dye clear the tube you had that wasn't allowing a free flow or will that require additional treatment? Best wishes for TTC!


----------



## hmommy219

xoxo4angel said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kismet for posting this...just wanted to say this information has been quite helpful! I go this Friday for my HSG! xoxo
> 
> Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Out of curiosity did the force of the dye clear the tube you had that wasn't allowing a free flow or will that require additional treatment? Best wishes for TTC!Click to expand...

Good question. It might have. What happened as I looked at the screen was the dye wasn't going in the left tube like it was in the right, so they moved my legs around and waited for a while until finally they saw the dye very slightly climbing into the tube. Whether or not it was 'clearing it out' or just finally getting through a clogged tube, I'm not sure. That would be wonderful though! Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmommy219 ~ Thank you again for sharing your story. It will be nice to have this step behind me! Fx!


----------



## esah

hmommy219 said:


> Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:

hmommy219 -- what are your next steps? My HSG also showed one tube blocked (but they did say it might have been due to cramping of the tube, and not a true blockage) and the other clear. My Dr. said they could do laparoscopic surgery to try to see what's going on and maybe clear the tube, but I'm leaning against doing it.. It sounds liked there's a decent chance they either will find that nothing's wrong, or they won't be able to fix it, so I don't know whether it's worth it. The Dr. said that it doesn't necessarily increase your chances that much to have both tubes open versus one. (I think, I want to check back with him on this.) Anyway, I would be interested to hear what you're thinking.


----------



## luvmydoggies

I was really nervous! 
Hope you don't mind telling you how it was for me.:flower:

My nurse explained every thing that was going to happen before the dr. came in. 
1. I was going to lay on a flat table *(that was ok)*
2. I was going to have to bring up my knees and spread my legs :saywhat:
3. I will put a pillow under your bottom *(the spot light was brought out)*:blush:
4. the dr. will wash...ummm the area with surgical soap/iodine *(that was ok)*
5. the dr. will put a speculum in (just like a pap) *not so much! (ouchie, it hurt me)*
6. the dr. will dilate your cervix, so he can put in the catheter *(I felt pressure and slight pain)* and shoot the dye up into the fallopian tubes *(I had cramping, pressure)*
7. you will feel a little pressure/period like cramps *(I did)*
8. you will have cramps for a couple of days and slight bleeding*( when I got home, I felt yucky and crampy, took pain reliever, laid in bed for the rest of the day) Next day, I felt fine. I had to wear a pad for 2 days*

The whole process took about 45-50 min. I was shown photos right after. The dye went straight into my right tube. My left tube took longer but eventually the dye was able to clean it out. The dr. said that some women get a little build up. He also said that after having an HSG chances for pregnancy go up. I'm scheduled for an IUI this cycle that is coming up or the next one.

*I wish I would have taken pain meds before the procedure.* If you have any questions, feel free to ask me!:flower:


----------



## hmommy219

esah said:


> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:
> 
> hmommy219 -- what are your next steps? My HSG also showed one tube blocked (but they did say it might have been due to cramping of the tube, and not a true blockage) and the other clear. My Dr. said they could do laparoscopic surgery to try to see what's going on and maybe clear the tube, but I'm leaning against doing it.. It sounds liked there's a decent chance they either will find that nothing's wrong, or they won't be able to fix it, so I don't know whether it's worth it. The Dr. said that it doesn't necessarily increase your chances that much to have both tubes open versus one. (I think, I want to check back with him on this.) Anyway, I would be interested to hear what you're thinking.Click to expand...

Well, I'm glad to hear your Dr. thinks one tube is fine.. my math skills make me think I just reduced my odds by 50% but I agree with you.. in the big scheme of things, one closed tube could be the least of our concerns. My next step is to sit down with my obgyn and look at the film and get her take on it. I'm thinking I want the polyp removed from my uterus.. that seems like more of a priority than the blocked tube at this point. So, I'll see what she has to say and go from there. Please keep me posted on your next steps! :wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kismet...all done! (Thanks again Hmommy219 for the heads-up) 

My experience was a bit like Luvmydoggies. Flat xray table, speculum in, iodine to clean cervix, numbed cervix with a shot (didn't feel), clamp on cervix (didn't feel)...don't know that she dilated my cervix? Sorry didn't ask :shrug:... before I knew it the speculum came out, I put my legs down, the radiologist came in and the dye was ran. I watched on the screen as my uterus filled and left tube filled with the dye. Before I understood the RE and Radiologist were saying they couldn't see my right tube, I saw a POP motion and the right tube fill. My RE said sometimes there is "debris" in there...good to know it is all cleared out! They took a few pictures and off I went! From pants off to pants up it took 20 minutes! Hopefully this does the trick! I left the Radiologist and went to the mall for some retail therapy if that tells you how awful the experience was for me! :haha: 

Luvmydoggies...sorry you were crampy and had pain with yours :hugs: Fx this works for you! 

Thank you ladies for sharing your experiences! :dust: Let us know if you decided to go Kismet! xoxo


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kismet said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I'm glad the procedure wasn't too painful for you. :hugs: Even though everything said here was reassuring, just the though of going for this test makes me want to cry. I really can't imagine doing it. :cry: I have a lot of childhood trauma around invasive medical things and the though of doing a test like this is very upsetting. My whole experience with the FS left me feeling like I was the last person around allowed to have a say or control over my body. I feel so defensive and upset. I'm supposed to start cycle monitoring tomorrow and I don't want to go, like, AT ALL!!! :cry: I can't remember if I said previously, but we've decided to go for blood tests, SA and cycle monitoring for 2 cycles and see if that works. If not, we'll begin more invasive testing. :(
> 
> Sigh. Sorry. I'm probably just having a hormonal moment. :wacko:

Oh Kismet. It isn't worth putting yourself through emotional upset :hugs: I am sorry you have not had good experiences with medical procedures. I am even more sorry you feel as though you don't have a voice with your FS. If it helps, cycle monitoring should be very easy...it is almost like the same scans they will give you when pg, so fx they are successful for you and everything falls into place. 

PS You are so very allowed to have hormonal moments! Fire away! :flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Kismet- I hope I didn't scare you with my hsg. It is perfectly normal to feel upset! Honestly, I didn't want to go either. I was thinking of excuses of not going through with it. My dh said...oh, don't get yourself all worked up about this...I was so mad at him.:growlmad: I told him that he wasn't going to have anyone up in his privates. 
I know how you feel. :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:

xoxo4angel- thank you!:hugs::hugs: GL to you and lot's of :dust::dust::dust:

Hi to all the other girls too! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Kismet- I was a complete basket case! When dr. actually came in the room, I felt frozen. He touched my foot and told me to relax but it was very hard for me because I couldn't.

I really don't like all this poking and prodding on my body. I never thought in a million years I would be in my late 30's and not have a family yet.

Just know that you are not alone. Without all the wonderful, sweet and kind people on bnb..don't know where I would be.:flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## esah

hmommy219 said:


> esah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmommy219 said:
> 
> 
> Ah.. I just got back from mine today! I didn't find that it was too bad... mild cramping but watch the screen yourself so you can see where the dye goes. For me, they discovered only one of my fallopian tubes was allowing the dye to go through easily.. the other one was not. I also was told there was a polyp on my uterus.. interesting info that can be remedied (hopefully) so we can get back to baby making!
> 
> Good luck to you tomorrow. I hope your results are good. :hugs:
> 
> hmommy219 -- what are your next steps? My HSG also showed one tube blocked (but they did say it might have been due to cramping of the tube, and not a true blockage) and the other clear. My Dr. said they could do laparoscopic surgery to try to see what's going on and maybe clear the tube, but I'm leaning against doing it.. It sounds liked there's a decent chance they either will find that nothing's wrong, or they won't be able to fix it, so I don't know whether it's worth it. The Dr. said that it doesn't necessarily increase your chances that much to have both tubes open versus one. (I think, I want to check back with him on this.) Anyway, I would be interested to hear what you're thinking.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm glad to hear your Dr. thinks one tube is fine.. my math skills make me think I just reduced my odds by 50% but I agree with you.. in the big scheme of things, one closed tube could be the least of our concerns. My next step is to sit down with my obgyn and look at the film and get her take on it. I'm thinking I want the polyp removed from my uterus.. that seems like more of a priority than the blocked tube at this point. So, I'll see what she has to say and go from there. Please keep me posted on your next steps! :wacko:Click to expand...

Will do. Unfortunately, I had bloodwork done earlier this week and found out today that I am not immune to chicken pox/shingles, which means we have to put off trying until 1 month after I've had the two vaccination shots (so, 2 months of no trying, pushing it to February). I had a vaccination when I was 18 b/c I had never had chicken pox but either it didn't work or wore off. Bad news, but considering the other things they might have found with the labs and didn't, not the end of the world. Have an appointment w/ the Dr. on Dec. 11 to discuss options. Will let you know! Good luck! I had a friend who had polyps removed from her tubes and got pregnant the next month.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## hmommy219

esah... wow.. lots of information, but look at it as a step closer to your baby!! AND.. I'm in the same boat as you as far as waiting until the new year and the way I see it now, is we get to enjoy the holidays without constantly having our 'cycle' our minds. :winkwink:

So, get your vaccines, enjoy the holidays, and here's a new saying for us:
'Baby New Year!" :hugs:

Thanks for sharing the info about your friend and the polyp removal.. I'm nervous but optimistic. 

Keep me posted on your situation... I'm sending :dust: your way!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

*Question*:

I was wondering if any of you ladies experienced a delay in ovulation after your HSG?


----------



## BabyBean14

Good question! I'd love to know the answer to this, too!


----------



## pbl_ge

I just found this thread--thanks so much for starting it Kismet! I've got my appointment 9 AM tomorrow, and I'm really nervous. I have to go to work soon after, so I'm going to need to power through whatever pain there is. Since I had an ectopic, I just have this feeling they're going to tell me something is wrong. A friend of mine was going to give me a leftover Percoset, but we both forgot, and it's probably not a good idea to take one before I go to meetings and etc. :wacko: The scariest part is that I'm doing it at a special radiologist, not my regular doctor, so I'm really worried they're going to tell me almost nothing and I'll have to wait until Friday to find out!!! :dohh: I have no idea if it can delay O. I would doubt it but that's just a guess. I'd like to know if it can interfere with sperm if it's done right before O--anyone know? 

Kismet, you're definitely not the only one who feels ambivalent about treatment. It's your body, your journey, and always your decision! :hugs:

Hmommy, can I ask why you're avoiding vigorous exercise? I've definitely heard that you shouldn't do much during the possible implantation period, but the rest of the month, too? I hope you can get the polyp taken care of soon!

Esah, sorry about the chickenpox--that sucks. Have you ladies heard the recent reports about a possible flu/autism link? It really makes me want to get a vaccine, but I'm not sure about timing of it when TTC. Anyone have any thoughts?
https://www.webmd.com/brain/autism/news/20121109/flu-pregnancy-autism

Thanks so much to all the ladies for sharing their stories!


----------



## esah

angel - I did not experience a delay in ovulation after the HSG. Everything was normal. 
pbl - You can get your flu shot before you get pregnant, or towards the very end of pregnancy. If you do it at the end of pregnancy it protects your baby too. (Maybe you can get it twice? I don't know...).


----------



## hmommy219

pbl_ge said:


> I just found this thread--thanks so much for starting it Kismet! I've got my appointment 9 AM tomorrow, and I'm really nervous. I have to go to work soon after, so I'm going to need to power through whatever pain there is. Since I had an ectopic, I just have this feeling they're going to tell me something is wrong. A friend of mine was going to give me a leftover Percoset, but we both forgot, and it's probably not a good idea to take one before I go to meetings and etc. :wacko: The scariest part is that I'm doing it at a special radiologist, not my regular doctor, so I'm really worried they're going to tell me almost nothing and I'll have to wait until Friday to find out!!! :dohh: I have no idea if it can delay O. I would doubt it but that's just a guess. I'd like to know if it can interfere with sperm if it's done right before O--anyone know?
> 
> Kismet, you're definitely not the only one who feels ambivalent about treatment. It's your body, your journey, and always your decision! :hugs:
> 
> Hmommy, can I ask why you're avoiding vigorous exercise? I've definitely heard that you shouldn't do much during the possible implantation period, but the rest of the month, too? I hope you can get the polyp taken care of soon!
> 
> Esah, sorry about the chickenpox--that sucks. Have you ladies heard the recent reports about a possible flu/autism link? It really makes me want to get a vaccine, but I'm not sure about timing of it when TTC. Anyone have any thoughts?
> https://www.webmd.com/brain/autism/news/20121109/flu-pregnancy-autism
> 
> Thanks so much to all the ladies for sharing their stories!

Hi there. Well, rigorous exercise can interrupt/delay ovulation making it harder to predict your cycle phases. According to my FS, women who exercise 'too much' may not have adequate fat to nurture a pregnancy and regulate female hormones. I think this only applies to women who have a low BMI ( I was too skinny, and worked out hard. It was the first thing my Dr. wanted me to cut down). This is just me however... everyone's chemistry is different. Hope that helps. :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Esah ~ Thank you for sharing. My RE said I should see a +ve OPK on Friday and O Saturday or today. Well, I am just now (Sunday) getting a +ve on my OPK...could've been the extreme shopping/lack of sleep that perhaps delayed my LH surge :shrug: I wanted to make sure it wasn't due to the HSG I had over a week ago. Thanks again.

Kismet ~ Ativan for the HSG :haha: Whatver helps! Fx get your BFP soon! Dear Santa...

Pbl ~ Good luck tomorrow! 

Hmommy ~ New Year's Babies sound delightful! :baby:

:dust: and :friends:


----------



## BabyBean14

Laugh if you want, but I'm serious! Ativan is the way to go, as far as I'm concerned. ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Just got done, and it wasn't too bad. Not fun, mind you. But either the 800 mg ibuprofen helped or I just wasn't destined to be in much pain. Worst part was dilating my cervix. So, left tube completely open, right tube she thinks is open but needed to look at bigger pictures. That's the ectopic side. What happens if you have a partially blocked tube???


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just wanted to say I am glad your HSG wasn't painful PBL! Sorry, I don't have a clue what is next for partially blocked tubes. Fx it's an easy fix!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Ladies. I couldn't see how exactly they dilated my cervix, but they used "dilators." I believe they insert progressive larger tube/stick things, and it forces the cervix to relax a bit. Not a very medical explanation, I know. :shrug: If you google cervical dilators, some scary looking metal things come up. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=cer...o&biw=1551&bih=977&sei=dNW0UM_uIeeM0QGl3YDQCA

And *SIGH*. FF thinks I'm 3 dpo, which would mean the eggie got blasted out by the HSG. I doubt this is correct, as I normally ovulate CD17 or so, and that would have been CD8! :saywhat: However, I have no idea why I'm getting EWCM this early, either. :shrug:

Have you scheduled *your* HSG yet, Kismet???


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pbl~ those instruments look frightening :argh: As for FF putting your O on CD8, I'm curious to see what others think. Fx your eggy is still gearing up to pop out!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kismet ~ FX you and your DH do not have to go beyond Step 2 in your plan. :friends:


----------



## BabyBean14

Heck! Here's hoping I don't have to go beyond step 1! ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kismet said:


> Heck! Here's hoping I don't have to go beyond step 1! ;)

Oh right :dohh: I'm an idiot! I didn't use critical reading skills and missed the part where cycle monitoring, which I am a fan of, would have to start in January! :oops: Oops! So cheers to doing Step 1 and not even seeing Step 2! Fx!


----------



## BabyBean14

:haha: No worries.

You like cycle monitoring? It looks like a royal pain to me. :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

What is cycle monitoring?

I vote for stopping at step 1, too!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Cycle monitoring with my RE consists of blood work (estrogen, progesterone and LH) and a transvaginal ultra sound to measure my follies. She does all of this on or around CD12 (would be later with a longer cycle). She reviews the information and on the same day she tells me when to expect my OPK to become positive and when I'll ovulate. I like it because it takes the guess work out of ttc. 

Note: I'm sure this process can vary from FS to FS...this is how my Dr does hers. The transvaginal ultra sound is a bit uncomfy at first, but I'm quite used to it now.

:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kismet said:


> My FS does that process 3-6 times per cycle starting on CD3. That means US AND bloods 3-6 times every month! :wacko: Once I could handle but OMG he's asking a lot.

Holy Mackerel! I wonder why he does it so often? Is the frequency negotiable? :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

I've had a few trans-vag ultrasounds in the past few months. I HATE them. I've wondered if the technician at my doctor's isn't very good. She looks like she's fresh out of college, although that could be deceiving. She does not inspire confidence, and sadly doesn't share what she's seeing with me. Of course, so far it's all been bad news, so maybe she'd share if it was good news.

STILL waiting on HSG results!!! Tomorrow! ](*,)


----------



## xoxo4angel

pbl ~ Fx you get good results tomorrow! (Sorry about your u/s experiences.)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Kismet! Def not your fault! I thought as a general rule they ask if you need to go to the bathroom _first_ :loo: I wouldn't have been able to hold it during a scan...the pressure of the probe...eeek! The things we'll go through to have a baby! 

Now I'm wondering if my RE is seeing me often enough...we started Cycle Monitoring in September and she has been spot on each time. Perhaps your Dr wants to get a clear picture of how your cycles progress? CD3-6 are traditionally "heavy" days for me, so I cannot imagine anyone poking around in there! I'll ask her about the frequency of monitoring when I see her next. 

FX you get a BFP in the next few weeks and you don't need to see the FS!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## pbl_ge

As someone with a teeny bladder, I would have gotten up in the middle of the doctor's thing to go pee!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls i know its a couple of mths after this thread but was wondering u any of u cud help me...i had my HSG done on cd7 and im still having light brownish discharge...not very heavy but quite abit wen i wipe...a panty liner is doin just fine....i was wondering for how many days did u guys experience this after the test???Wen can i start doin the dance...wen is this discharge goin to stop???any comments witll help...thanks in advance


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## esah

I think it was at least a few days before the dye stopped leaking out for me. It sounds like that's what it is and not blood, so if you feel fine otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it! Like Kismet says, I'd give it another couple days.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks for the replies girls..the thing is tat it's was like red brown spotting first days then today's was brown slippery discharge n now at night it's again back to reddish brown and it's not just spotting there was some stuff in the panty liner n now I've put a tampoon sorry tmi but I'm wondering wat all of this is doin to my o this mth??shud I even bother tracking it???


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## pdxmom

So i just did a hpt and i got a huge BFP...but i still bleeding........out of my mind


----------



## BabyBean14

OMG! :shock: You must get to a doctor ASAP! Obviously it's very dangerous to have an HSG while pregnant. :nope: I hope everything ends up being okay. Sending well wishes and sticky bean dust. :hugs:


----------



## FireBaby

pdx - congratulations on the BFP!!!
I looked at your chart but I couldn't fully understand it - what day did you do your HSG? Was that last cycle or this cycle?


----------



## pdxmom

i had my hsg on cd7...i had brown dischrage since cd6 tho which got alil heavier after the test..now its a light flow(pantyliner is enuf) but its like reddish/brownsih blood.....i dono wat to think...dr has asked me to go in for a blood test today and on monday...and ill hear from them for both tests only on monday...have u ever heard of these pregnancies being healthy and making it thro??


----------



## FireBaby

pdx - so that means that you conceived last month but you still got a period this month so I'm guessing that's why you didn't know you had a BFP and what you thought was your period was implantation spotting.

Here's what my feeling is - I think its absolutely possible to have a healthy pregnancy even if you had the hsg, because you would have already implanted by the time you had the hsg - and all the hsg does is run dye through the tubes.

I found a study that looks at 3 people who had the HSG during early pregnancy - one of them was able to deliver full term.
https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/12/2608.full

I know it's hard to do but don't freak out!! Stress will only make this worse. I wholly believe it's a sticky then it's a sticky and nothing including the HSG will interrupt that.

FX and :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

pdx,
i hope you are ok. fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pdxmom

So doc called with my results turns out I am pg but my levels r very very low...hcg at 32 and progesterone at 3.2....have to go in for another blood draw on Monday ....dr says either I just got pg in the last 1 week and thts y the levels r low or the pregnancy is finishing and the levels r on their way down...either ways will know on Monday...heartbroken


----------



## FireBaby

pdx - so sorry :( you must be feeling so devastated :(

but there still could be a silver lining right? I mean if you just got preg in the last week that would make sense for the low levels and you can still have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## FireBaby

Sending you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

I am so, so sorry! Sending hugs and healing vibes. :hugs:


----------



## esah

I'm with FireBaby- I think you had your HSG before you got pregnant - day 7 seems way too early in your cycle to possibly be pregnant then, and it seems like you would know if you had not gotten your period last month, right? I think you are pregnant and going to stay that way - crossing my fingers. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sherstan

I had my HSG done on January 28. Like you, I had read different stories on the internet and I was freaked out. I had T3 with codeine left over from my miscarriage in July, so I took one of those an hour before the appointment.

The procedure caused mild cramping, and lasted less than 5 minutes and I didn't have to move around or anything. Really, it was nothing; however, I had no blockages and I was on the T3 so maybe that's why I found it painless! lol

Regardless, it was worth it! I just got my BFP 11 days later. Some studies say that the HSG can increase your chances of fertility. I'm not sure if that's what did it for me, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## pdxmom

sherstan said:


> I had my HSG done on January 28. Like you, I had read different stories on the internet and I was freaked out. I had T3 with codeine left over from my miscarriage in July, so I took one of those an hour before the appointment.
> 
> The procedure caused mild cramping, and lasted less than 5 minutes and I didn't have to move around or anything. Really, it was nothing; however, I had no blockages and I was on the T3 so maybe that's why I found it painless! lol
> 
> Regardless, it was worth it! I just got my BFP 11 days later. Some studies say that the HSG can increase your chances of fertility. I'm not sure if that's what did it for me, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Hi sherstan...the thing with me is tht we havent had sex after my HSG...just the one day on cd3..so its really not possibel for my to have gotten pregnant after tht...my doc says tht therreis a possibility tht i od on cd3 wen we had sex and musthave gotten pg with tht...anyways alli can do is speculate different possibilities...gottowait and c wat the tests show tomorrow...


----------



## pdxmom

Ok so ladies...verdict is in....my levels didnt change at all ...hcg stayed at 35 and progestrone went down from3.8 to 3.2...soooo...not a viable pregnancy...the gud news is they dont think its an ectopic pregnancy either bcos i had the hsg test and the tube was clear...just said i have to now wait for my levels to go all the way down...welll....thts tat....


----------



## esah

Really sorry to hear it pdx :(.


----------



## BabyBean14

So very sorry, pdx! :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

sending :hug:up your way from cali.


----------



## sherstan

Sorry to hear that! I miscarried back in July 2012 and I know how it feels.

I've been having spotting since the day after my BFP. Had my HCG levels checked on Sunday (11 dpo) and it was 41; rechecked on Tuesday, and they were 140. But still having occasional spotting. So fingers are crossed...cautiously optimistic.


----------

